# Flopsy's Lakefront



## Flopsy (Jun 5, 2005)

Flopsy finally has his own thread. I will try to put up pictures all the time. So without further talking....






The property





The frontyard





The inside of the condo





Hurdles





"I coming mommy"!





"What are you talking about you have no treat, who cares if I knocked them both down"?!?





"Fine I guess I'll try it again".





"WEEEE"!





"Now thats what I'm talking about".





"I wanta try"!





"What are you looking at"?





Flopsy loves that box

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 5, 2005)

What cute pictures, i wished i lived there!

Ellie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics! What a clever show jumping bunny Flopsy is  - Jan


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 5, 2005)

He loves that pesi box though. He hops in afterI clean it and lays in it for hours. I just had to take a picture ofthat. I'm going to try to take some more pictures tommorrow. 

We have a wild rabbit that lives in our yard. I've seen it almost everyday for two weeks. Once it hopped up to the rabbit hutch a couplemonths ago and then hopped away. It seems like he is "Hazel" ofWatership Down.

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 5, 2005)

Mmmmmm I should get Nimue a box!!!

Such cute pictures!!!!

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 6, 2005)

awww cute pics!! so adorable!!


----------



## Nuneen (Jun 6, 2005)

What breed of rabbit is Ashley? She looks just like mine which I got from a shelter. So I am very curious.

I loved the hurdle-jumping.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 6, 2005)

What a little punkin!






I love that picture. That expression...that attitude!!

These pictures are adorable, Flopsy. I just love the homeyou've made for your little buddies. It's so cool! 

Hope all is well.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 6, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Mmmmmm I should get Nimue a box!!!
> 
> Such cute pictures!!!!
> 
> ~Amy


Nimue would need a box the size of a refrigerator! LOL :wink:



*Flopsy*....very nice pictures, your bunnies areadorable. I love the hurdles....although I think my bunwouldwalk around them instead of hop over them


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 6, 2005)

bunnee mom wrote:


> Nimue would need a box the size of a refrigerator! LOL :wink:



YES HE WOULD! HAHA! :laugh:

OMG if I got him a box that big he would NEVER come out!

~Amy


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2005)

I've took some new pictures today everyone. NowI have to wait till my mom comes home so that I can upload them all.Fluffy is in most of them too.

Nuneen: lol I'm Ashley. Flopsy is my rabbit (The lop) and Fluffy is mysister's rabbit. My dad said that Fluffy is basically mine because I'mthe only one that takes care of him. Fluffy is a nerthland dwarf Ithink. That what I've been told.

Carolyn: Thanks. I took the pictures of the hutch for you for a more"inside look". My dad and I are going to have to work on it thissummer. The wood is getting old and warped.

bunnee mom: It acutally wasen't that hard for me to train Flopsy tojump over the hurdle. He knew what to do in less than fives minutes aslong as the bar isn't to high and theres a treat waiting for him on theother side he's happy. Fluffy on the other hand will sit in front ofthe hurdle and eat grass. I'm still trying to teach him though. Heloves to jump and twist though I think he's just shy to "jump"(strut)his stuff.

ayglnu13: Size of refrigerator wow that would be huge.

-Ashley & Flopsy & Fluffy


----------



## Nuneen (Jun 6, 2005)

:foreheadsmack:Sorry for confusing you withFluffy! You are good sister to take care of her rabbit also!They are both very cute.


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 10, 2005)

Nuneen: No problem

-----------------

I took these pictures right after I posted my last message on here. It took so long to put them off because the camera has been in the shop because something happened to it. The pictures you are about to see are the pictures of the buns in my house.





"You know that you are in the way of the telly".





"How dare you put that by me"!





"I'll show you"!





"Oh no you found me, but can you catch me"?





"Haha you can't fit"!





"People these days with those flashy things".





"There it is again"!





"Oh no scary person".





Under my bed





"I'm just so cute that you can't put the flashy thing down".





"You and that flashy thing".





"I want down and I mean now"!





"Groom me slave".





"Now I'm ready for my close up".





Flopsy hears the garage door





Moving to postion





Parting Shot

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2005)

PSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT Bring your ear closerI want to tell you how tooutsmart that flashy thingy !.

way too cute , it really looks like he is talking in this one .


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 10, 2005)

The one of him on the steps looking up is so cute! He must have some major personality.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 11, 2005)

What is the name of the chincilla ND? She's gorgeous!:love:


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 11, 2005)

Gypsy: 

Stanleysmommy: Does he ever!

naturestee: His name is Fluffy. Don't let his cuteness fool you.

I've got some old pictures that I'm going to post latertoday. They where the ones from our last thread they tookforever to load so I've ajusted their sizes.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 11, 2005)

"Here she is with the flashy thing... again".





"Okay, okay I guess I'll smile for everyone".





"Don't be fooled anyone, Ashley staged these toys in front of me for the flashy thing".





"Your in my space".





"Can't scoot back any farther".





Here he is right before he flops





Flopsy messed up a good picture





OMG where's his head?





Grooming





My sister took this one





My sister took this while she was feeding the buns

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 11, 2005)

>


I love this little bun!! He looks just like my cat!! lol. hang on i'll post a pic up so we can compare!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 12, 2005)

Bunnys_rule63: Wow they're like twins of opposite species.

Now for more pictures. I took them all last night so, the flash destored the bunnies' eye color. I took some of the lake kittycorner to us. Hense the name Flopsy's Lakefront. Be prepared to be picturefied!





Some of my rabbit books





Don't they appear to be floating?





Fluffy running toward the fence. See his tail?





"Heres that flashy thing again".





Playing toss with his ball, yet staring directly at me, scary.





View for a hill





On the bank





Two of my best friends walking down the boat dock





Picture from the boat ramp





Dock view





Perfect Picture!





"This is my hay and you can't have it".





The nasty bunny garden. This is where we empty the bunnies' tray. Usally poop and seeds in the bunny tray because the rabbits don't eat the seeds.





"This thing, again"?





"I'd like to see you try it".





Me coxing Flopsy to jump





Seconds after Flopsy lands





Flopsy in midjump





"Do you see what I see"?





He jumped in my lap!





My neighbor's airdale, Roxy





Fluffy's true side





"Stupid ball, how dare you get in my way of grazing"!





Up close and personal with the flashy thing





Ack he moved out of frame





"You also dare to get in my way of eating, toy"?





What the sky looks like right after the hurricane passes





Investigating the hutch





This would have been a view of the hutch from Fluffy's point of view, but whoa he's ghost bunny





"I want out Mom".

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 13, 2005)

:foreheadsmack: So I decided that I was going tobring Flopsy into my room. I put him onto the floor and hedove underneath my dresser. I thought nothing of it becausehe goes under it all the time. Then it hit me, I forgot thatI put $150 worth of paintings underneath it, so I thought that he mightlike the carpet better. I asked him to move and hewouldn't... I had to pull him out. He musta feltguilty. I pulled out the paintings and guess what he washinding. He peed al over my paintings. I mean thepee took up more than one sqaure foot. Thank GOD that thepaintings were in plasic covers. So I just cleaned over theplastic covers with papertowels. Evil Flopsy... I think heknew that they where paintings of dogs!

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

you take such awesome pictures...they really capture your buns personalities!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the picturesAshley.  Yourflashhas good exposure on your flashything..... Glad the hurricanedidn't causetoo much damage inyour area.

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

My goodness! What ExcellentPictures! That's a beautiful family of bunnies you havethere, and their lives look unbelieveably happy and full of fun.

-Carolyn


----------



## p1rat3 (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the pictures and captions.

When ever I use the flash my rabbits always end up with redeyes. Have any pointers? I even tried the red-eyesetting on the camera that works for Humans (first flash causes iris toclose) but that doesn't work, just scares them off. he he.

Jay


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 14, 2005)

FreddysMom: Thank you so much:hug:

Pet_bunny: Your welcome, trust me more to comesoon. We never get any damage were I live and we got a directhit from Charley, Ivan, and Jeanne. Its always thecites that surround us that get big money losses.

Carolyn: Heck yeah, I wish that I could take somepictures of them at the pet store though. When mysister, Breanna, puts them in a shopping cart while we wheelthem around the store they put there paws on the front of the cart andlook forward. They do that when we pull them aroundover neighborhood in a wagon. They LOVE it.

Jay: Most of my shots are head on so that you can only seethe front of their eyes. I've also learned that it you takepictures full of light that the red eyes go away.

Thanks everyone for replying!

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 15, 2005)

These pictures are from the dau when I brought Flopsy inside on Wednesday AKA the day he peed on the paintings. I took these pictures when I was on the computer. Flopsy would run around my room and when I went to take his picture he would run under my bed, the little rascal. And now, it starts...






Sweet dreams





Have you ever noticed that rabbits can be like living slinkys?





"If only you knew what I just did".





"How come you have no paintings of me"?





"And I though you were to lazy to walk over here to take my picture".





"Carrots"!





"Peek-A-Boo"!





"That picture over there better not be a picture of another bun".





"Head, shoulders, knees, and toes".





"DO I bother you when you take a shower"?





Sitting on a newspaper





Here he is crawling onto the chair mat. Do you notice his hair cut?





Half sleeping





"All actions must be focused on me. not this silly thing behind me"!





"Is there another bunny under the bed"?





Thinking about eatting the computer wires





"Thats a nice looking cardboard box you have here, can I eat it"?





"Hi, my name is Flopsy... Master Flopsy to you".





"I bet I can tip toe better than youuu..."





"Hello officer, how may I help you"?





This is where Flopsy lays when I'm on the computer, when hes not running around my room.





Galloping away from Flashy Thing





Back to the Dresser

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 15, 2005)

Flopsy has quite the personality!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 16, 2005)

Aww bless. Did you paint those paintings? They are amazing!!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 16, 2005)

FreddysMom: 100% correct

Bunnys_rule63: Nope I bought them from vendors at the AKC/Eukanuba National Championship.

I'm taking the buns to petco tomarrow. Right now there are 93 pictures of my rabbits up on this thread.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm just wondering what color is Fluffy? His coat color looks like one of my friends pet Chinchilla's.

------------

I went to Petco the other day. I placed Flopsy into the carton his towel. We were walking around and a bunch of the Petcoemployes and huddled around us and pet him. One of theworkers at first thought that he was a puppy. Flopsy justflopped and enjoyed the attention

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 17, 2005)

My next post will carry lots of pictures.
------------------------------------------------

I've fallen in love with... yes NIC. I bought 46 of them fromtarget. I spent 2 hours searching for them. I wasin the storage section like you guys told me. I guess mybrain was looking for the words NIC grids. Haha.Well I was determined to find them on my own. I think nexttime I will ask for help.

My rabbits new indoor cage is three levels. I can't believe how long ittook to make. It took around 2hrs at the least. But when Iwas almost finshed my dad tells me that the rabbits aren't going tolive in the house. I won't desribe how "unhappy" I was.

When my dads not home I'm going to let them in it anyway since my momdoesn't care. I'm not letting my $30 investment go to waste.lol. So when I take pictures it'll be of an empty cage. Andthen I can take pictures during the hurricanes when the buns have tocome inside *evil laugh*.

Flopsy nor Fluffy has jumped onto the secound level yet. I can't wait to see their first jump.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 18, 2005)

Awwwww...










What a cute lap bunny!!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm putting this here for reference for others. Note I made this for mybunnyboys' little girl.
--------------------------------------

Easy Steps for Bottom Malocclusion Clipping:

(This may seem odd at first, but soon you will look more forward to this than clipping her nails. Remember we are not professionals this is just how we clip Flopsy's teeth, how we were taught by our vet!)






1. Collect proper materials: Small towel,Rabbit,Goggles,and Diagonal cutters





2. Be sure to use lab safety and have your googles on. Flying parts of teeth could hit your eyes!





3. Place towel on a flat suface to your level so its easier for you to see what you are doing. Then place rabbit on the middle of the towel. Be SURE that you aways have control of your rabbit because if she desides she wants off the table, your rabbit could fall and become injured.





4. Your rabbit should be securly wrapped in towel(bunny burrito), so that she cannotback up and cause problems when you get down to the dirtywork. Remember your rabbit is not wearing safety googles, sobe sure to have the towel covering her eyes. Also another reason we do this is because Flopsy becomes more calm after we coverhis eyes.





5. Now person #1 should have your rabbit secure in your arms. 





6. Person #2 should now cut one tooth at a time being careful to not twist the tooth when cutting. Twisting can cause painto the rabbit!





7. After you are sure that you are finshed and have a cleancut. You should treat your rabbit for putting up with you.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy &amp; Fluffy


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 6, 2005)

These are from a stormy day when it was lightning so bad that I thought my rabbits might be in danger outside. Florida is the lightning capital of the world ya know. So I brought the two boys inside to play around in my mom's office.





"See what happens when you try to bite others Flopsy"?





"Finally, time-out is over"!





Attempt of being an electrician #1





"You're finally aloud inside for once and you deside to stick it out inthat ickle little bunny cage"! (Notice Flopsy's hurdle stands outsidethe window, lol)





"See as long as we don't _have _to be in this little cage, its not so bad".





Two Brothers





"Are you going to come out and play anytime soon"?





"What are you doing"!?!






"I'm just doing my _adorable_ poses, for example: Hear no evil".





"Speak no evil and..."





"I've heard enough".

Hope you enjoyed them!

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy &amp; Fluffy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 7, 2005)

They're so adorable! 

I love how Flopsy opens his little mouth all the time!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 8, 2005)

I think he does that only when he smells treats,lol. That way as soon as I have a treat all the has to do isclose his mouth. He reminds me of Homer of the Simpsons, hisentire attitude is like that.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy &amp; Fluffy


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 16, 2005)

I took these yesterday afternoon.Please ignore the nasty patio. This last week we've been pressure washing it. Flopsy and Fluffy are in their run. I was sitting on the chair with them in the temporary run for 3 hours. The patio was cool and they loved chilling out together behind the little chair. How would they live without each other? They set a classic example of how bestfriends are ---Today after I went to the barn my dad and I went to homedepot and spent $49 on supplies for a new rabbit run,not including wire,just wood. We'll be building it thisweek. There are very many funy captions today, the pictures were cute though. Well now on to the pictures...





Here is the temerpary run's layout





Just Chilling





Side view





"Ladidaida".





"Yes"?





Cleaning his chest





Playing with his toy





Bored, now





Thinking about playing with it again





"My hay".





"Corners always make the best spots to hang out in".





"I said MY HAY"!





"You need to show them a side shot, Mom".

.::My Favorite Pictures::.





Cute shot of Flopsy





Nodding off into lala land





This is a werid pose, I think





Pre-lift-off for Flopsy





"You got our undivided attention".





Haha, Fluffy looks so sophisticated and magestic

-Ashley, Flopsy, &amp; Fluffy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2005)

Very cute pictures:great:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

Great pics, as usual. They really do look like Best friends - they even share their toys 

Jan


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 11, 2006)

[align=center]:bunnydance:January 18, 2006:bunnydance:
:runningrabbit:Sweet 16 and Never Been Kissed:runningrabbit:
:happybunny:Expecting one on my birthday though:happybunny:
:kiss:

[align=left]Love you all! the boys are fine at the moment.I'm going to try and take pictures of their new run. Itsawesome! See you all laters!

-Ashley my darling boys

P.S Oh love the new image!!! BUNNY BUTT:bunnybutt:
[/align] [/align]


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow I cant believe i have missed this thread! 

I dont mean to sound rude but you have weird grass where you live! What is it called?

Its .... interesting ....


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow I cant believe i have missed this thread!
> 
> I dont mean to sound rude but you have weird grass where you live! What is it called?
> 
> Its .... interesting ....



Oh trust me thats not rude at all. I know how odd the grass is since Igo up north all the time. The grass is called St. Augustinegrass. Bug love it... so the grass is always superitchy! I hate it. Fluffy like it and Flopsy doesn't.

Fluffy=:bunnydance:
Flopsy=:bunnybutt:

-Ashley and the boys


----------



## Flopsy (Apr 23, 2006)

Flopsy was put to sleep at 9:00 today.I've been crying all day long. A couple of weeks ago my momwas bringing him out to the hutch and he jumped out of the bucket hewas in and hurt his leg. On wednesday the 12th: He keptdragging his left leg and his left side of his face looked like he hada stroke, kinda like head tilt, but not. My mom brought him to the vetThurs and he said he slipped a disk. He also told us to put him in asmaller cage so that his movement was restricted and it looked like hewould recover. He was also on two kinds of medication. Hesbeen all alert and eatting, he seemed normal. 

I didn't get to check on him Fri cause I had a track meet but yesturdayhe didn't look to good, so I sat on a porch swing with him for to hoursand we both feel asleep. Then after I put him into back intothe little cage he tripped and he flipped onto his back and twistedfunny, his stomach was gurgling bad. After that we tried toget a hole of the vet, but since it was Saturday no one was there. Then later I went to check on him and he was trying to get to his waterbut he couldn't lift his head to get it, so I lowered it for him  andhe drank it. Then I set it back up and he was fineagain. This morning my mom came into my room and told me thatshe didn't think Flopsy was going to make it. I randownstairs and he was flopped on his side. When he saw me he tried toget up but his legs wouldn't work. So he just lifted hishead. His stomach was gurgaling and I kept trying to get himto drink water with a eye dropper and frist he would drink it buteventally he just stopped trying to swallow and it came back out of hismouth, he kept trying to get up and couldn't so I told my mom to puthim down. I couldn't see my baby suffer. We calleda vet clinic thats open on holidays and weekends and nights. Theydidn't do rabbits, so he couldn't be saved, but they would put himdown. We brought Fluffy in to see him one last time andFlopsy tried to get up.

He laid in my lap the entire car ride and kept stroking him how heliked it. When we got there my family went inside and I satdown on a bench they had outside and told him about the day I first gothim and how much I loved him, and how much he would like the rainbowbridge. Then I brought him inside and I stayed with him when they puthim down. They try to find a good vein, but he was sodehydrated when they tried his back leg he jerked because it hurt andit didn't work. Then they did his front right leg and I keptstroking him and I told him I loved him and that I couldn't wait to seehim again and then goodbye your my best friend Flops... he looked at meand then his chest stopped rising and falling and I knew he wasgone. I stayed in that room 30mins after he took his lastbreath stroking him talking to him. I whispered "no moremalcusion, no more matts, no more pain. Just meadows andclouds, hurdles. We will meet again someday"

My family walked into the room and my mom asked me when they were goingto put him down and I was like he's dead. And they all cried with me.Then one of the employes told me I had to leave cause they needed theroom  So I kissed him one last time and we left. He was left on hisside and I stood his right ear up just how it was when I first sawhim. I decided to get him cremated and that Iwanted his ashes back. I really really am hoping that I gethis ashes, cuase the thought of him being mixed with others justjust... well ok

Sorry for all of the errors I just don't feel like checking over them.

I miss my baby so much and I know that I will never have a rabbit likehim. Good bye now thanks for reading. My heart hurts so bad. I've neverloved anything as much as him.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel:&amp; Fluffy


----------



## naturestee (Apr 23, 2006)

:bigtears:

I'm so sorry Ashley. I've always loved Flopsy and his mischievous little face.

Binky free, little man. 

:rose:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 23, 2006)

Aww noo, I am so sorry for your loss. From thepictures he looked like he had such a cute personality. Andpoor Fluffy too Im so sorry. inkiris::rainbow:Rainbow Bridge is waiting for him with openarms.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 23, 2006)

aww..that story was so sad! im so sorry to hearabout flopsy! im sure he will really be missed! binky free at therainbow bridge little guy!:rainbowrayers for you, yourfamily, and of course fluffy!:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2006)

:sad:Oh Ashley, that was heartbreaking. I am so very sorry about Flopsy. At least you were with himat the end, and he knew how much he was loved. I will keep you andFluffy in my thoughts!

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Ashley. I couldn't hold back the tears as I read this. 

Like Jan said, Flopsy knew how much you loved him. You madehis life here very happy and I know he's waiting for you at thebridge. 

:rainbow:

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## Flopsy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you guys so much. Flopsy wouldalways run up to the front of the hutch to meet me and would follow mearound the yard for treats.:heartbeat Fluffy never has reallybeen handled much(cause he is "supposed" to be my sisters. He is somine now ) I would brush him, trim his nails and take him into the runevery so often. He just runs alway from me. Its very difficult to takehim out of his hutch.  hes nothing like Flopsy.This really upsets me. I've got my mind made up to make himwaaaay more people friendly. 

*sigh* I'm still hurting really bad and what makesit worse is I'll think hey I'm going go play with Flopsy and I'll getall the way to the back door and remember...  I loved himso much, its so hard for me to let go. I really like the shrine thingits cute. I think thats one thing I'll do. Thankyou all for your replies, they mean so much to me at this time.

Oh this really made me hurt. On Sunday night I was outsidecleaning up the hutch from Flopsy and I was crying so loud, that mylady neighbor looked at me from her porch. Shes alwayswatched me play with Flopsy in the yard and shes seen him jumphurdles. And she knew he got hurt. So I saw herlittle dog yesturday in my yard so I went to bring it over to her andshe was like "Oh thank you so much. You can see how well these two(herhusband and his friend sitting and talking on the porch chairs)babysit. (I laughed and I turned to go back to my house) Did yourrabbit die. (I kept walking alway and said yes, then she said) Did youget another one. (and I said no and started to cry and kept walkingfaced away so she wouldn't see) Why don't you just get another one.

I was stunned.:? I started to just run. I musta seemed so rude but... I guess some people just don't understand.

Well I'm gonna go now. Thanks again.

-Ashley &amp; (Flopsy) &amp; Fluffy

[align=center]:runningrabbit: Binky Free Flopsy :runningrabbit:

Binky Free
:rainbow:

[/align] 
-Love your mommy, your brother, and your friends


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh Ashley I am so sorry! And nosomepeople won't understand and that's their problem. Veryfew people can understand how a little rabbit can become such a bigpart of our lives. The people that can't are the ones that miss out. Iknow I'm being terribly blunt, but I guess that I feel I'm entitled tobe. Some people were very rude when they found out that BlueBelle haddied "Well at least you have another one right?" Others tried to besympathetic but they could never trulyunderstand because theyhad never owned a rabbit.

I understandthe personality difference too. BlueBelle andCupCake are completely opposite. BlueBelle was into everything, alwayscausing trouble, and she would make sure you knew she was there.CupCake is very quite (Ha! A quiet rabbit. Imagine that.), she doesn'tlike to be where the action is, and her mottomustbe"Why have 6 humans when 1 will do?"

Just remember its ok to cry. Its ok to miss Flopsy. But its not ok tofeel guilty about those feelings. I have been telling myself that somuch this past week.

(((((Hugs to you and Fluffy))))) :hug:

Lissa and CupCake


----------



## Saffy (May 4, 2006)

(Hug) x


----------



## Flopsy (May 14, 2006)

Ok I just wrote about a six paragraph about my day and this stupid computer didn't post it.

Thanks everyone. Its been three weeks now and still every sooften I forget that hes gone and I'll be thinking about what we'regoing do when I get home and BAM!

Today I went to wal-mart and found this for 12 bucks! Itsperfect and means to say I took it home with me. It has wheels andreminds me of a show dogs cart.

http://www.sterilite.com/Products/Catalog/3130_LG.jpg

Top: Works as a table or grooming station
1st drawer: Brushes and Harnesses
2nd drawer: Kitty Litter and Pooper Scooper
3rd drawer: Hay, Mixed Feed, and Pellets

Again I had lots more said but its lost 

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy

Oh and I just remember something. Fluffy now lives inside, well duringthe night my dad won't let him live inside full time... grr.His home is a NIC cube one. I copied the layout from Lyndsy's 1stMonkey's one.


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

Well I need to upload pictures, but I've beenway to lazy. I've got a lot and they're stocking up,lol. Well all is well in Flopsy Lake's, well except for theno Flopsy part... still grieving a little. He will always bein my heart.
-------------------------

Main problem. Fluffy seems really lonely and so am I. Him andFlopsy were really close. I feel so bad for him and now I'm reallystarting to want another rabbit.







This is Giselle. She is fromhttp://www.roxrabbitrescue.org.The rescue is located about ten minutes away from my grandparentshome. Isn't that lucky! And about 2hours from myhouse. 

I wanted her last year cause I wanted Flopsy to have a gir1 friend, Ialways felt bad because I thought of Flopsy and Fluffy as havingnothing to talk about. It'd be like being locked in a whiteroom with one person to talk with for 4 years. BORING (and I reallywanted another rabbit to love and to rescue one would be awesome.) 

Well now( a year later) she is STILL there. I think she isbeautiful and what kills me is that she has the same prop ear Flopsyhad. I would really want to rescue a rabbit because I havelots of time that I spend at home, usally on here while Fluffyexplores. I think she would love it. Its alwaysquiet, she would have a nice NIC home, she would have all theattention she'll ever want, and she would have Fluffy.

Shes been there at least a year! I know that herecould be her forever home. Even if her and Fluffy don'twork. I can make another NIC home. She has noreason to have to be sent back.

--------------------------------------
Here's things I'm worried about. I'm sixteen and can drive(Well I will be able to by next week). But it seems mosthouse rabbit society rescue groups don't want kids to be the maincaregivers. Another thing maybe shes not what I think sheslike. Also that they don't seem to update their website veryoften. Is she still four or is she seven!?! Maybeshes NOT EVEN THERE still and is at her forever home  Ireally really want her. I fell in love the moment I saw herpicture. 

When I was surfing the net a couple weeks ago. I knew that Imust have her. I even printed her out and made fliers andgave them to my parents. I have her pic and her desription onmy wall. I put a picture on Fluffy's wall.
-----------------------------------

Sorry for all the droning. I'm really excitied, I just feel aconnection and I've never met her. I've been praying forher. I've never felt this way about any other rescue rabbitI've seen online.

-Ashley ray: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :banghead


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

aww.she's really cute!..i hope it all works out!ray:let us know what happens!:wink:


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2006)

She's beautiful! Maybe you could callthem and talk to someone there about her? They could tell youabout her personality, how old she is, health problems, etc. and they'dbe able to answer questions like if they'd be okay adopting to you.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2006)

I agree with naturestee - give them a call and ask lots of questions.

She really is a lovely looking girl, and if she is still there after ayear, then I think she needs a forever home, and I know you could giveher a good one. Good luck!

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 1, 2006)

gettin a new rabbit after 1 has passed is goin 2 be difficult. i think its a great idea to adopt 1 from a rescue centre.

i noticed onsome of thepagesin this postthere were pics of bunnys doing small jumps. i made my own post aboutit a while back but it is stil goin chech it out at ...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13186&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1

theres lots of ppls views and some v cute pics!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 1, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> aww.she's really cute!..i hope it all worksout!ray:let us know what happens!:wink:


Trust me if anything happens yous will be the first to know!

*naturestee wrote: *


> She'sbeautiful! Maybe you could call them and talk to someonethere about her? They could tell you about her personality,how old she is, health problems, etc. and they'd be able to answerquestions like if they'd be okay adopting to you.


*
*Good idea!

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I agree with naturestee - give them a call and ask lots of questions.
> 
> She really is a lovely looking girl, and if she is still there after ayear, then I think she needs a forever home, and I know you could giveher a good one. Good luck!
> 
> Jan



Thanks!

*hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> gettin a new rabbitafter 1 has passed is goin 2 be difficult. i think its a great idea toadopt 1 from a rescue centre.
> 
> i noticed onsome of thepagesin this postthere were pics of bunnys doing small jumps. i made my own post aboutit a while back but it is stil goin chech it out at ...
> 
> ...


Good link thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------

I have noticed that I've never mentioned Flopsy and Fluffy's show names on here.

Flopsy- Moonlight Sparkles Shadow of Fate

Fluffy-Moonlight Sparkles Sunkist Ray of Hope

I really like them. Its just seems to fit them.

-Ashley :jumpforjoy: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :bed:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow I never really thought that Rabbits could have show names. 

I want my bunnies to have show names now just for fun!

We should make up a post on show names. People could help others find show names for their bunnies.

Can any one think of a show name for Pepper and Dottie??


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah their show names where just for funtoo. I knew that dogs could have show names so I wantedFlopsy and Fluffy to have cool names and I think Pam's rabbits haveshow names too. I was wondering if they are their registerednames like they are in the AKC.

Moonlight Sparkles is a little group that my friend and I made for the buns. 

On making show names I went on their appearance. Like Flopsy hasmarkings like shadows and Fluffy well.. he just has a cool name.lol. Pepper's eyes look like the color of clearwater from theocean or "Please Pass the Pepper" (wow not very creative, hah I tried.)Maybe go on their personalities

-Ashley  &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :zzzzz

*edit switched names


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool! I think you got Pepper and Dottie mixed up, sorry my fault lol.

Pepper is the one with blue eyes. Dottie is the lop.

omg I never thought of dog show names either! I only knew horses hadthem because my horse has one... Tilly Couvier April Flyer , cos shewas born in April and she is a Welsh Cob.

I need to find one for my dog Rosietoo now! It hasto have Solo in it because that was her name when we got her as a pup.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 1, 2006)

wow thats such a good idea. i will have to get thinking! 

check out the blog i started....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13741&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool Thread I think everyone should respond.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anybody know if there is a genetic head tilt? I'venoticed a couple of weeks ago that Fluffy's head is slightly tilted tohis left between not even halfway to 1:00, but still enough that whenhe's still you notice it. His check up is monthsaway. A little girl down the street owns a rabbit from thesame store, she bought it two years ago(I got Fluffy and Flopsy a yearand a half before her) and her rabbit has the same thing. I hope it's not a real head tilt. Thanks for future replies.

-Ashley , Flopsy:bunnyangel:, & Fluffy :bunny18


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

These are from maybe two years ago when I first started teaching Flopsy to jump. The following pictures in this post are the first pictures taken from the digital camera. This is most likely my favorite picture selection of Flopsy.

This is me and I promise I don't look that scary anymore. lol.






Flopsy is set in front of hurdle





This is only his second time ever jumping so I allow him to investigate





"Whoot Whoot! I made it!"





"I just jumped this!"





"Hmmmm"





"Fwee"





Me and my baby. Look how proud I am with him.

-Ashley :cry2 , Flopsy :bunnyangel:, & Fluffy :zzzzz


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 6, 2006)

Awww, Flopsy was such a talented guy.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

New Pics. Well from April when I convinced my parents to let Fluffy live inside cause he was lonely outside. And I bought a lot of new toys! Yeah!Petco is so0o my most favorite store... not your average teen am I? 






This all costed more than 30 bucks.





The rope toy is one of the best rabbit toy inventions ever.





I finally unleashed the beauty!






Without flash... room's too dark 


Right now Fluffy is in a dead bunny flop. I love it when he does this. Scared me half to death a couple of weeks ago. Do only indoor rabbits do this? I've never seen this before I brought him inside.

-Ashley , Flopsy :bunnyangel:, & Fluffy:sleep:


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks jodiwes :hug:

I NEED a job. I am addicted to buying things for Fluffy. I am in debt $50 to my parents...  I never buy anything for me just for the buns... well now just for Fluffy. He plays with everything I buy him, so I know I'm not wasting my money ahah. He rather play with store bought toys than homemade toys... unless you count paper towel rolls . At walmart I bought some stuff on Sunday.I'll update that later.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

Those look like a lot of fun! I'm sure Fluffy will love them.

My buns flop a lot, especially Loki. Maybe he just didn't do them when you were around when he lived outside?


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

He loves them Naturestee. Usally around 2:00 in the morning.

Ok the following pictures are the last pictures of Flopsy evertaken. If I would have know this at the time the pics wouldbe based on Flopsy not Fluffy. 

My friend likes Fluffy alot and shes my only animal person friend,lol. So we were going to try and get Fluffy to jumphurdles. Usally she runs Fluffy through and I run Flopsythrough, but Flopsy was acting really funny and he would try to jumpand would knock them down. So I let him graze. Ifonly I knew then that something was terribley wrong with him then
:bigtears:

A couple months ago we had them both jumping 9 half foot hurdles in arow without us holding onto the leash. This day we used theNIC to make little jumps for Fluffy and Flopsy. I don'tsuggest doing this and I won't do it again cause it not safe, but Wehad the pvc low to the ground and we knew Fluffy could jump it.


Pictures in next post!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

And now pictures! Remember this is before Fluffy got a lot of attention. He occasionally got some from me, he only really got any from my friend Steph, who wants a rabbit. The captions aren't as good as they normally are and unfortuntly, neither are the pics.





The setup for Fluffy





Steph had to encourage Fluffy to jump.





Steph giving Fluffy some love.





Fluffy observering land around him.





"I love you Mommy"
Me with Flopsy. Bad hairday. Look at my wonderful baby 





Fluffy jumping without handler.





"This is so0o easy"





"Up, up, and AWAY!"





See his hindquaters ready for a thrust of power.





"Hmmm"





"And OVER!"





"I think I can"





"I think I'm done"





"If you won't return me I'll just complete some very important grooming time"





"Can't forgot my beautiful face"





"WHAT?!?"





"What are they planning now"?





"Um excuse you..."





"AH its closing in!"





"Theres No0o Escaspe"





"Grooming my baby"





"What do you want from me?"





"You know I'm gonna win, why don't you just pick me up and take me home?"





Sitting on top of run looking for a place to land.





"Dumb concrete patio..."





The Course





"I think Steph should come and brush me again"





"Where is she?"

When these pics where taken he was very independent. Now he is starting to bond with me more.

-Ashley :? , Flopsy :bunnyangel: , & Fluffy :brownbunny


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 6, 2006)

wow!!! the pics on here are great. all the bunnies are so sweet.

how do u load pics?


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! 

For uploading = Photobucket.com


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome pics . You really have a great waywith teaching bunnies to jump. I thought Flopsy was a one off, butlooks like Fluffy is catching on quickly. Good job!

Flopsy was just so sweet 

Jan


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, I just love all of these pictures... They are SO adorable!!!I love the cage, its very cool.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 7, 2006)

finally hav a pic to show u you all! i will load up some more tonght and post them soon!


----------



## Bunni (Jun 12, 2006)

You have very cute bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the hurdles you made for the bunnies. Do you compete in Florida with them? I live in FL as well as thought it would be a great thing for my little boys and I to do together. (The houses and yards around you could be my backyard!)

Glad to hear you are stronger and putting your love for your first bunny into a bunny that needs it. Your Flopsy knew you would watch after her friend when she left. She will never forget you.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi

i wish i could compete my bunnies! they are so sweet and Daisy especially is a realy good jumper. not to brag or anything!! :elephant:

here are some more pics of Daisy in action - 





















and heres a pic of Dandy - 






hope you like them!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> I love the hurdles you made for the bunnies. Do you compete in Florida with them? I live in FL as well as thought it would be a great thing for my little boys and I to do together. (The houses and yards around you could be my backyard!)
> 
> *No, I cant find anyone in my area. I live in Polk C. area.  Theres a dog agility place in my city though.. to bad Fluffy is not a dog. lol.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 17, 2006)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> *Cinnabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love the hurdles you made for the bunnies. Do you compete in Florida with them? I live in FL as well as thought it would be a great thing for my little boys and I to do together. (The houses and yards around you could be my backyard!)
> ...


 I live in Flagler County (just moved here from California). I'm not sure if there is ANYTHING in my county since it is very small and rural.

Love does that; my grandmother passed away two months ago and I can start thinking about her and the tears juststart. I remember when my first ferret died after four years. He was my little darling - my everything. I can still tear up over him....and it has been 10 years! Flopsy was very special and will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 18, 2006)

This is really weird I think- I had a kitten for a week that was 6 weeks old. We went to school one day and it was hiding under the car and got runover. We brought him to the vet who told us a million dollar surgery had a 50 50 chance of saving him. I finally talked my mom into it and he went into shock. He never came out. I can still cry over him now and that was 6 years ago!


----------



## Spring (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't think loosing someone you love will ever go away. It's like a memory that keeps comnig up. My first bun Smokey, she was the most specialist thing in my life and when she passed away it destroyed me. I still cry everytime I see her picture or see a rabbit that looks like her, and it's been quite afew years since she's passed. It does get easier though :hug1


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> I don't think loosing someone you love will ever go away. It's like a memory that keeps comnig up. My first bun Smokey, she was the most specialist thing in my life and when she passed away it destroyed me. I still cry everytime I see her picture or see a rabbit that looks like her, and it's been quite afew years since she's passed. It does get easier though :hug1


 yer i totally agree. my first rabbit died a few yrs ago and anytiem i think about what fun we had or what could have been. like what if.... then i get reali sad and start to well up! 

its jsut human nature to get sad over lost ones!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 8, 2006)

Just incase anyone wonders why I don't come on anymore is because it hurts too bad. My heart just starts to hurt when start to read or come across Flopsy's pics.

Well I came on just to update another big change... since Fluffy lives inside my dad is making me get rid of the rabbit hutch, well I don't want to, cause it was Flopsy's... well my friend want it for her chickens.... I'm gonna give it to her... but I think its kinda degrading that once was Flopsys is now going to be for chickens....

Well just thought I'd stop by, bye all see yous later.


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 8, 2006)

You could always start another one for Fluffy if it is too hard to come to Flopsy's. I miss reading about your bunny. I hope you find the comfort you need.:brown-bunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2006)

Aww Flopsy, I'm glad you stopped by. I enjoy reading your posts and seeing your pics - perhaps, like Cinnabunny mentioned, start a new blog for Fluffy, then you could just visit Flopsy's when you feel stronger.

I don't think Flopsy would think it demeaning that his old cage was going to house chickens - I bet he'd have a laugh, watching them from The Bridge. You don't really need the cage to remind you of the great times you had with Flopsy - you have lots of happy memories of those :hug1

Jan


----------



## RapidsWannabe12 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahh, your rabbits are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I feel really bad forFluffy cause Flopsy was his best friend and now he's all alone with me,and he doesn't really like me that much.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry about flopsy! I love your buns. Flopsy was so cute. ( so is fluffy!)


----------



## Flopsy (Dec 13, 2006)

On Sunday was my babies' GOTCHA DAY! Fluffy is now offically five in my book. Spent $30 at petco on Fluffy.

Crying right now I wish Flopsy was here. No one here(my friends and family) understands how much I loved him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

:hug2: *We* know how muchyou loved (and still do love) Flopsy. he was very special toyou, and you had a strong bond with him. Some people find it difficultto understand how we can feel so deeply for our fur babies, but weunderstand. And, sfter all, he was a beautiful boy 

Happy 'Gotcha' day, Fluffy. May you have many more of them 

Jan


----------

